# UAE undergrad Uni advice.



## muaaz27 (Apr 8, 2015)

I need information on the best Finance/Accounting programs in the UAE. Those which are most highly ranked in the region with recruiters(Goldman Sachs for instance) as well as the ones which will give me a good chance of going to an IVY for Masters.

Thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

muaaz27 said:


> I need information on the best Finance/Accounting programs in the UAE. Those which are most highly ranked in the region with recruiters(Goldman Sachs for instance) as well as the ones which will give me a good chance of going to an IVY for Masters.
> 
> Thanks!


Goldman does not recruit in numbers, the office is small here. If the year is good, may be one or two and that too not every year, and not necessarily locally. Similarly, other international banks hire very few people in large numbers locally. Its the local banks which do most of the hiring, but they have small or sub standard investment banking practices usually tied to their lending.

The fees here will be similar to undergrad in the US - why not try there?


----------

